# Horse Radish Wine ?



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 28, 2011)

I dug my horse radish Saturday and thought I'd try to may some wine out it.
I'm trying for a half gallon, ground it up real fine (about a double hand full) and added 1/2 gallon of water. Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast, a little Tannin, yeast nutrient, yeast enigizer, 1/2 campden tablet, and doubled the pectic enzyme. Added sugar to get SpGr to 1.085. Temperature between 75* and 78*. The only change is that the SpGr went to 1.110, I was sure I had the sugar dissolved, but I guess I didn't? Got any ideas on how to start it fermitting? When I added the yeast I dissolved a 1/2 pack of yeast in warm water and waited for it to get about a 1/2 inch head on it before adding.

Has there ever been anyone else crazy enough to try to make horse radish wine??????

Thanks

Semper Fi


----------



## robie (Mar 28, 2011)

I looked on Jack Keller's website and he doesn't have anything listed for horse radish wine, but that doesn't mean it can't be made. Maybe you will be the first, but I would be surprised if it hasn't already been done.
When you do get it going, let us know how it turns out.

Wait 24 hours, then if it has not started, you might try the other half packet of yeast. Make sure the temperature of the yeast solution is within a few degrees of the must before pitching.


----------



## Angie (Mar 28, 2011)

found this on one of the other forums - got quite a chuckle out of it

_"I dug and ground my Horseradish today, but then I had to consider the question as to whether I really had to many last night when I thought this was a good idea. So I pored me a little bit of a dry white and fixed myself a pork-chop sandwich with fresh horseradish. Sat down and watched the gold leaves fall from our Ginko Tree and throughly enjoyed both the wine and the sandwich. Afterwards I pored myself another glass and added a nice big glop of fresh ground horseradish and stuck in the fridge while I did some research online. HorseRadish wine is not unheard of but it is very rare. I found out that if you need an extreme diuretic or if you need to pass a gall stone that horseradish wine might be just the thing while this was interesting I can not say I found it that appealing. Still you never know maybe this could be one of those rare unusual combinations that create a new masterpiece in culinary art. With an open mind and clogged sinuses I cautiously pulled my test subject from the fridge. One sniff and the sinus problem was cleared this creation has a very lasting presence to its aroma. Daring to be brave I skipped the cautious sip and belted it down. Ugg Uggg euk uk uk uk uk euuuukkkkk I can't breath my heart is pounding, my facial muscles are no longer working but are cramped a tight as the toes that are curled in my boots. I hear a pounding in my head which turns into a pounding on my back as my laughing wife tries to initiate normal function to my lungs again. My facial muscles finally relaxed, breathing has returned to normal but I am afraid that the dampness in my shorts may attest to the diuretic power of horseradish wine. 
Just to be clear, horseradish on Pork is a good thing, horseradish wine is a force not to reckoned with, therefore this project ends here"_ 

Hope the original poster does not mind me sharing this!!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 28, 2011)

That settles it, I sure don't need that, out the door it goes.

Thanks 

Semper Fi


----------



## Sirs (Mar 28, 2011)

hey it might have been good for cooking


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

I would class it up there with garlic wine.


----------



## Angie (Mar 28, 2011)

_With horseradish wine, you can expel bladder stones or force the menses:<. In addition, horseradish wine has a strong diuretic effect and may help kidney problems._

This is the only thing I have been able to find so far about horseradish wine....how're your kidneys??


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I would class it up there with garlic wine.



Very handy if you want to drink with a Vampire.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2011)

It probably would be a good match for the cucumber wine of a few days ago.........
I may need to make a batch of this for reserve for when I get the next kidney stone!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

NO worse than the Habanero wine I've seen people talk about!! I've got a small bottle of HOT pepper wine in my basement...haven't had the urge to open it yet. Got if from another forum member.

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone that "plans" for their next kidney stone... needs help!! or MORE WINE!!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2011)

Just because you "can" get something to ferment doesn't mean you should.....

Old native american proverb.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Unless it's free... then make a gallon and let it age 3 yrs before you throw it out!!

Debbie


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 28, 2011)

I decided to try an make it, if it makes, I'll give it to one of my "Friend". I tried again, I used one pack of flashmans yeast and mixed a tsp of enigizer and a tsp of nutrient and a tbsp of sugar and let it get about a 2 inch head on it and mixed it in. That was a couple of hours ago and it now looks like it's taking off. I'll be glad when it's over, it's stinking up the shop. When I give it to my "Friend", think I should give him some flowers too? Boy, It stinks.

Semper Fi


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Bud I would label at least one bottle very appealing with a nice name. Let it sit in your shop or where ever you store your wine. It won't take long to catch the person snitching bottles from you. LOL


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Good Trick!!

Debbie


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 30, 2011)

Moved it to the primary last nite @1.010, looking good. I'm looking for someone to test it for me, any volunteers?

Semper Fi


----------



## Angie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, take a taste and let us know how _mild_ it is


----------



## reefman (Mar 31, 2011)

I have some I planted last year, I'll dig it up later this spring, and see what it tastes like. It might be a good thing to make a gallon for use just before your colonoscopy appointment.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 31, 2011)

*Remember*

You only dig it in a month with a "R" in it, at least that's what I've been told.
Save the Crowns and re-plant them.

Later

Semper Fi


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll try anything once...

sometimes, twice even!!

Debbie


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 2, 2011)

Horseradish at .990, if you could get by the smell, it may taste okay. When I give it away, I bet no one comes back for more, -- if they are able to come back. I kinda afraid of this stuff.

Semper Fi


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2011)

Bud said:


> Horseradish at .990, if you could get by the smell, it may taste okay. When I give it away, I bet no one comes back for more, -- if they are able to come back. I kinda afraid of this stuff.
> 
> Semper Fi



Bud, 
Afraid of this stuff?? Does not sound like a Marine slogan to me. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet this would be good to cook a roast beef with.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Apr 4, 2011)

Dan, now you have me thinking of making a gallon just for a marinade. Been using some concord that was not the best and it worked great. But ran out of that.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't advise anyone to make horseradish wine, I've been in out-houses that smell better.

Semper Fi


----------



## Arne (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what is the smell like? Strong fermentation, something rotting or what? Just wondering if maybe whatever makes horseradish strong is reacting wrong withthe alcohol. Arne.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 5, 2011)

Now really sure, new smell. may be rotten onions, it's awlful.

Semper Fi


----------



## Arne (Apr 5, 2011)

Was kinda thinkin about trying it, but think I'll wait and see how yours comes out. If nuthin else it will have warmed up by then and can ferment out in the shed instead of in the house. Keep us informed, please. Arne.


----------



## Flem (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Bud. Would you please close your doors and windows. I can smell it from here.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 5, 2011)

Arne, it was hard to get started fermenting. Originally it just set there for 2 or 3 days and nothing happened. I then added more yeast (flashmans) and sprinkled some nutrient and enigizer on top of it and stired that in good, the next day it took off, had about an half inch head on it.

Semper Fi


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a thought...

Maybe some AGING with a little horseradish... or....

Just add prepared horseradish to your cooking... and add white wine separately...
 
Remember the rule:

Just because you CAN ferment it, doesn't mean you SHOULD!!

Debbie


----------

